# JavaScript-Navigationsmenü



## Arne Buchwald (18. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich suche ein JavaScript-Navigationsmenü, z.B. wie auf http://www.gemeinde-engeln.de , das mit möglichst vielen Browsern kompatibel und vom Design her gut anpassbar ist.

Würde mich sehr über den ein oder anderen Link freuen! 

Danke,


----------



## lexi (18. November 2001)

Auf http://www.dhtmlcentral.com/coolmenus/examples/ kann man sich die Scripts vom Meister persönlich holen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. November 2001)

Hallo lexi,

hey - danke! Ich werd's mir gleich mal angucken.


----------



## Neumie (20. November 2001)

Funktioniert dieses JSscript auch ohne Probleme in einer Tabelle oder muss ich da irgendwas besonderes beachten ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. November 2001)

Hallo Neumie,

ich habe nur schon mal vorab gefragt, da ich so ein JavaScript für mein nächstes "Projekt" brauche. Im Moment habe ich noch so viel zu tun, dass ich keine Zeit hatte, mir das Script genau anzuschauen.

Lade's dir am besten selbst schnell runter und probier's aus. Ich glaube, das gesamte Package war < 1MB.


----------



## Neumie (20. November 2001)

Habs gestern schon ausprobiert =), fehlt nur noch ein bischen feinarbeit
Ich finde aber , daß es in der Tabelle irgendwie komisch aussieht,
ich werde mich heute abend noch mal ransetzen  (muessen).


----------



## Neumie (24. November 2001)

Also ich habs jetzt nochmal ausprobiert, das Menu ist da und auch so wie ich es will. Das einzige was jetzt noch besteht ist, wie bekomme ich das Menu genau in eine Zeile der Tabelle, das klappt irgendwie nicht .
Ich füge den Quellcode mal an, vielleicht weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## cosh (26. November 2001)

*hmmm....*

bei mir funktioniert der code einwandfrei (ie5.0)... bist du dir sicher, dass du die cooldingsbums.js im selben verzeichnis wie die seite hast ? am besten kriegste das mit nem absoluten pfad hin...

mfg
 sebastian


----------



## Neumie (27. November 2001)

Die .js Datei ist im richtigem Verzeichnis =)

Aber irgendwie haut da was nicht hin bei mir, keine Ahnung wieso, muss mich nochmal in einer ruhigen Minute ransetzen.

@Cosh: Dein Menu ist nicht so ganz, das gleiche, du hast da irgendwas anders gemacht, bzw. mit Layern gearbeitet.


----------

